# Pros and cons-warnings on using a propane tank for a smoker?



## trembling-pig2 (Nov 23, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the pros and cons of using a big propane tank as a smoker? Wasn't sure on the cutting and cleaning of it to make it suitable for food. Any concerns or warnings would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 23, 2010)

Fill it with water so all the air is purged out. Drain and cut as needed. Build the smoker, paint / powderbake and then season as if it was new. Comence smoking food.

Be sure to post up pics of your build and ask questions before you put the mighty blue knife to the steel!!


----------



## tom37 (Nov 23, 2010)

What he said X2.

Just make sure the void is filled full with water to displace the gasses.


----------

